# wyoming nonresident elk draw results



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

Just wondering who lucked out


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I drew point number 8....

Been studying Wyoming elk point for a couple days now, 
Ya Wyoming ALREADY has 2013 odds up....

There's some SUPER hard units to draw, I put in for unit 31 type 1...

4 permits available, 158 max point applicants...... 2.52% chance of drawing...
Could take A LOT of years to pull this permit!!!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I thought max points was 7 this year (meaning you'd have had 6 points going in to the draw)? I put in for 100 Type 1 - didn't expect to draw, but don't have a ton of time this fall for big hunts, but thought if I could draw a primo unit, I'd make it work. Draw odds were less than 11%.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> I thought max points was 7 this year (meaning you'd have had 6 points going in to the draw)? .


Nope, 7 going in, 8 now, coming out if you didn't draw...

1 point back is a MAJOR issue to. 
That's were my oldest boy sets because of his age, PP's stated when he was 11..

Like I said, I studied this this to death!
One point back takes type one tags on many units COMPLETELY out of the picture.
Some unit don't even have regular random permits available :!:

I'm watching some type 9 tags, archery only, in some good units one point back
might pull...............Good thing my kids are bow hunters :lol:


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Went for the cheaper general tag....didn't draw. Talked to a guy at the expo that said if I would have put in for the more expensive $1000 tag I would have drawn guaranteed. How jacked up is that?!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Money talks...and WY knows it.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

goofy elk said:


> MWScott72 said:
> 
> 
> > I thought max points was 7 this year (meaning you'd have had 6 points going in to the draw)? .
> ...


Well that blows...here it is I thought I was sitting on max points and I'm actually 1 off. I need to go back and check my records though because I thought I've been buying points since they were available (2006) and don't belive that I've missed a year. Do you know if WYGF keeps electronic records they can search or is the onus on the hunter to provide proof??


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Not sure if they keep electronic records or not...?

I know a common mistake though, when applying , I know 2 guys that
did not opt in on the PP option....

It gives you a choice when applying to get that years point, OR not...

If not, and ya dont buy one later,,,,,,,Ur a point behind..


----------



## for fun (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothing but my 8th point for me.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> goofy elk said:
> 
> 
> > MWScott72 said:
> ...


WG&F keeps tract of your points. They can be found online in your account. If you think you are missing a point in your account and can prove you should have it, the Department will add it to your records.

When I had what I thought was 14 preference points for sheep I was a shoe-in for a tag. So confident of drawing I even started planning the hunt. When I didn't draw I noticed I only had 13 points, not 14, and was not on the top of the list. I couldn't believe it; no frickin' way! Well the G&F checked the records and said I didn't apply the first year of the preference point system for Trophy Game. No way; it just didn't happen. I religiously applied for all the Trophy Game tags every year, even have the application deadlines on all my calendars. They said if I could prove I applied that year I could have the point. Dang, I couldn't prove it. Back in those days we paid for applications with a money order. So now I have 17 instead of the 18 max preference points for sheep. At 61 yrs old and with point creep and reduced tag numbers I will never get a sheep tag.

My advice is: keep all your WY preference point confirmation letters.


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Well I don't know much about the area, haha, I've got a lot of work I'm looking forward to doing! I kinda put in cause I was just excited at the thought of finally going hunting again and wanted to put in somewhere (Haven't been able to since '07). I drew unit 78!! I picked it cause it's a small unit with a long season. Figured it'll give me a chance to try to get up there a couple different times during the season. I'm happy with a raghorn, and willing to hunt my heart out for him!! This is awesome!! About time! Hopefully there are elk in there somewhere :/ trying to do my homework.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd love to hear how this hunt (78) turns out for ya hound_....

I'm guessing you drew the type 1 tag..?

I'm a max Wyo elk point holder, and looking at all options..

Pretty sure 78 is almost all private. I'd start working on access immediately


----------



## hound_hunter (Jan 1, 2009)

Yeah, type 1 - Max points, nice! I'm jealous! 78 is indeed all private, haha. And so far no clue as to who to contact for land access, or how cooperative landowners are up there...or if there are even elk moving through the area ever:/ I'm going to go knock on doors this summer, do some fishing too, hopefully the local farmers are friendly & have some better info for me. If not....idk what I'll do :s


----------

